
Functional Programming in...Ada? - raganwald
http://okasaki.blogspot.com/2008/07/functional-programming-inada.html
======
froo
Ada.... gah... I shudder at the thought of Ada.

I still remember my professor at my first year of university in 99 who was
claiming that Ada was the 'next big language' which was going to 'make a big
impact on the Internet'

When I quizzed him on what institutions use it, and I will always remember his
answer because it gives me a giggle to this day.

"I think the Spanish Airforce use it"....

If I ever choose to learn Spanish, move from Australia to Spain and then join
their military - I'm all set. Until then, I think that was a just a few hours
wasted.

------
raganwald
Real programmers can Greenspun Lisp in any language.

